# Humminbird 787c2



## limitville (May 30, 2010)

Anybody know if this is a good unit and what I should expect to pay for something like this?

Adam


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Here's some reviews for ya.

http://www.retrevo.com/s/Humminbird-787C2-GPS-review-manual/id/540ag517/t/1-2/


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Used I assume??

GOOD machine - I owned one for a year & a half before I upgraded to a 797c SI and sold it om my best friend (installed) for $350.
He couldn't be happier wit it.
He got an AWESOME deal on his!
They were $650-699 new back then.
The 788 is the replacement for it.
HTH....

Robert


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> Used I assume??
> 
> GOOD machine - I owned one for a year & a half before I upgraded to a 797c SI and sold it om my best friend (installed) for $350.
> He couldn't be happier wit it.
> ...




Ok "update".... You stole "my" graph....:rant:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> Ok "update".... You stole "my" graph....:rant:


I _"thought"_ you wuZ a Lowrance fanboi......


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> I _"thought"_ you wuZ a Lowrance fanboi......



You rigged the ballot box like you was in Chicago....:lol:


----------



## Homer (Mar 1, 2001)

This is my fourth year with mine, and it's been great. As sfw1960 said, it is out of production and has been replaced by the 788, so it's tough to pin a price on what a 787 is worth.


----------



## limitville (May 30, 2010)

Is it capable of graphing "arcs" versus little fish on the screen?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

limitville said:


> Is it capable of graphing "arcs" versus little fish on the screen?


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
It's got a 640X480 pixel readout - you can turn the stupid fish icons on if you want to - the default is actual sonar returns.


----------



## limitville (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, I hate those stupid little fish. lol


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You should - RIGHTLY so...........


:lol: :evilsmile :coolgleam


----------

